# iBS improving after the menopause?



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

I read somewhere that IBS symptoms can improve after the menopause. Does anyone have any experience/knowledge of this?


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Friday said:


> I read somewhere that IBS symptoms can improve after the menopause. Does anyone have any experience/knowledge of this?


I was well past the menopause when I _developed  ibs._


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it can happen.Some women find their IBS is a lot worse around their period, and when you don't have those hormones setting the IBS off that should, for those people, in theory help to calm the IBS down.However the fluctuating hormones are not the only trigger and some people don't get a big spike in symptoms with their period.


----------



## Grandmahurts (Jul 31, 2010)

I was diagnosed with IBS many years after menopause. Now I have a different "CURSE".


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Grandmahurts said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS many years after menopause. Now I have a different "CURSE".


Haha, love your username! I'm the same as you, I often wonder if it was the death of my husband that triggered the ibs. That was 3 and a half years ago, and I have been a lot more improved lately, thank goodness.


----------



## Grandmahurts (Jul 31, 2010)

peaches41 said:


> Haha, love your username! I'm the same as you, I often wonder if it was the death of my husband that triggered the ibs. That was 3 and a half years ago, and I have been a lot more improved lately, thank goodness.


It was the death of my Dad (I got to have my Dad alive until I was 61 years old)that I think sent me over the edge...I had been having some IBS problems prior to that but the death of my Dad seems to be the trigger. I am so glad to hear that you are better now...maybe there is hope for me too!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm ibs-c and menopause made my c a lot worse


----------

